# Automatic Key Presser - Help!



## Fisher Jepsen (Jan 19, 2009)

I need a program or a script that will press a key for me automatically every 6 seconds. Here's my situation: I need to take screenshots of a game that I'm playing, but with external screen capturing software. So basically the program/script needs to do this: Output a key (F) to either all processes every 6 seconds, or output a key (F) to just one certain process. Thank you


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Lots of programs that can do this.
AutoHotkey
AutoIt
PTFB


----------



## Fisher Jepsen (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't really want to learn how to script with those programs... isn't there something easier? I'm trying to be expedient


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Obviously you didn't even bother to try PTFB. There really isn't any scripting involved for a simple mouse click. Yes it does have advanced features that you can script but for the most part it is pretty darn easy.

Yes Autoit and AutoHotKey have some learning curve but it really isn't that hard to code AutoHotKey to press a key. Seriously, take some time to learn something if you really want it that badly.


----------



## Greg8537481665 (Jan 31, 2009)

It is probably easiest to do this in Vb.NEt (free edition) using Process info. I am familiar with all these mention programs. Something like Autoit will not really help unless you want to schedule it. Either was due to the overhead...you might be better of with a free screen capture software..which you could mail the output of when your done. Squashman may of had a solution but why pay for something easily done free?

With ProcessInfo in vb.net...you can set the program executable and the command to send. This does however mean the program must accept command line arguments...but most do.


----------

